#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 愛心救流浪動物是不是愚蠢!? [圓滿落幕]

## 那岐

相關活動請洽：http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=39148

愛心真的有極限嗎!??

話說某日路邊撿到的四隻貓咪
一隻兩個月大男生，外加三隻超幼姐妹花  裝在紙箱子跟小強住在一起
紙箱被放在一個不起眼的停車格之下，旁邊散落一些剩菜剩飯...

*這三隻小貓....根本還沒斷奶，怎麼吃飯呢"
*
沒撿還不知道，撿了小貓之後才發現，要寄託的路程有多困難
我們從未撿過沒有斷奶的流浪動物，挨家挨戶挨單位的問
*不是不願意收，就是單位收滿，甚至有機構已經宣告停業...*
難道公益...真的是錯誤的嗎?

我不相信....  
和龍花了一下午的時間，放棄當天所有的行程找了很多家動物醫院
終於問到一間願意收留他們
當日晚上換來的是雙方家無限的責罵與晚歸...
但是卻還是需要經費....我們懂....但是....真的有這麼多錢嗎

答案是         沒有

寄放在某送養中心也必須要驅蟲、打預防針、整理過後才可以
這麼小的孩子根本不可能打針.....
也得負擔一筆貓奶粉錢餵養他們長大
必須再等待大約  2  個星期.....






請各位樂園獸友幫助這些小貓咪吧...

目前大約還要一個多禮拜，這些小貓才會開始學吃
必須學會吃，才有辦法PO上各大論壇送養
但是寄放獸醫院所燒的費用  除蟲、洗澡、奶粉、住院費用等等
這一個星期下來，我跟龍已經到達極限

不忍心把貓咪推往流浪動物中心，最後是安樂死的命運"



各位獸好友們~~ 請一起來一場公益的愛心接力吧!!
小貓們目前都在台北一處獸醫院中，*目前只需要負擔住院費用*
一隻要50元...  這是一天的費用....  

請願意幫助他們三姊妹的朋友出點心力讓他們有長大的時間
請拖延一點他們能夠長大的時間
或是願意收養他們的獸友，或是請各位轉告親朋好友

公益真的不是愚蠢，給我們一點信心吧..!!



*請注意，斷奶前願意收養或自己在家擔任中途的朋友*
*未斷奶的三姐妹，必須每4小時餵食一次貓奶*

願意收養或擔任中途的，貓奶粉你不用買了，我們這罐給你....
請私信聯繫






最後期限是....   11月25日 


----------------------------------
感謝參與交流版串聯活動的所有獸友，以及參與串聯卻沒填委託單的獸友們~~

目前感謝

喵咪貓     收養小灰貓  改名為艾斯ˇ
貓咪論壇網友    接棒小三花
幸福動物醫院客人     收養小橘子
貓咪論壇網友       收養琥珀



目前貓咪都已經找到主人，謝謝各位獸友的配合。

----------


## 步

當第一個愛心接棒者(18-28止)

接收：琥珀


看太多流浪貓了...給牠們暫時的溫暖!!

----------


## 狼佐

很可惜家裡是犬派的，沒辦法收養貓咪，但也希望能為他們盡點心力

也辛苦那岐跟龍龍了，相信小貓們一定很感謝也可以體諒你們的付出

而我們現在能做的除了祈禱外也只能祝福了

雖然說沒辦法出力…不過若是經費不足我想微薄的一點點心意倒是可以幫忙付出

如果需要的話再看看要怎麼做囉，小貓加油！

----------


## 獠也

對不起囉....
家裡不准養寵物...
所以不能接棒...
真的很抱歉...

----------


## 呆虎鯨

公益當然不是愚蠢
　　很少人／獸會像你們一樣盡全力
　　我們只能嘆息自己心有餘而力不足
　　然後轉身繼續玩著付費的電玩

　　那岐，如果不能出力的
　　要怎麼出錢呢？

----------


## 那岐

> 那岐，如果不能出力的
> 　　要怎麼出錢呢？


感謝虎鯨大金相挺(?)
其他部分都請私信聯繫。

----------


## 好喝的茶

當然不是愚蠢，動物也是生命，生命就是平等的，同樣寶貴。
貓咪如果被送到流浪動物中心，下場應該不叫做安樂死，叫做人道毀滅吧……？

嗯，雖然我很想幫忙，然而我身在香港啊……囧TZ
錢的話……不知道港幣行不行？(汗)

心有餘而力不足的感覺好空虛……囧TZ

----------


## SkyKain

我的寢室也有從外面撿回來的小貓，不過是已經斷奶的了
為什麽世界上總是有這樣的事發生呢

相隔太遠不便於相助額
只能在這裡為那岐 龍龍和所有愿意幫忙的獸加油了
希望小貓們最後能有好的歸宿

----------


## yoyo虎

在下很抱歉無法幫忙認養...
帶去學校宿舍，只會毀滅小貓和在下的命運，

如果需要金援的話在下倒是可以資助......
反正是花國家的錢（喂）

在下承認自己是認真的，
學校剛好就在台北北投，不知道近不近......

祝小貓一切安好

----------


## 喵咪貓

請問你們是在北部還是南部呢？

既然我住宿的地方有人養狗了...因該也可以讓我養貓吧...

那如果捐錢的話 要怎麼給呢？

不過我有點想養一隻

但是剩下的我還要跟我家的老母大人說一下...看他同不同意

因為之前我在提議養貓的時候 老母好像不太願意的樣子

我不想看到他們安樂死....

----------


## 步

北部,目前我在跟那那橋琥珀W

我只能照顧那那寫的時間,因為剛考完期中考然後人又很閒.


我也不想看到*安樂死*...(嗚

----------


## 喵咪貓

我問嚕

我媽說我可以養

所以...呵（轟

----------


## 亞燄銀魄

很抱歉 因為我家有養狗(怕小貓咪被吃掉了)
沒辦法再養好可憐的小貓咪
所以都不想看到死去的小貓咪,好好地讓他們活下去了….

現在不是愚蠢,因為小動物的生命是重要的都就是他們的新生命…
雖然他們年紀還太小,希望要小貓咪們長大了
祝小貓咪為了得到幸福…
辛苦那岐跟龍龍幫忙小貓咪

----------


## 龍龍

很感激所有回文的友~
那岐其實一直看著我~因為我哭了  [怕打錯字XD]
非常的感激~

我是我不知要用什麼的話來感謝大家!!!!!!!!!


其實中途有放棄的感覺~
因為實在太多地方無法收留他們
當時的情況真的是...................超心痛~
為了這些貓~我也不知哭了幾次

其實~....................心中一直有一句話
難道做愛心的人都是 王八蛋嘛? 救幾隻動生命會死嘛?

可是到今天我發現了~~~~~~
其實這世界有愛心的真的是無限!
我真的很謝謝大家!
願意幫助我們!
與這些小生命!

-----以下是那岐現場代打的分隔線---------------

因為龍龍哭了"
所以這邊都是由我那岐代替他打完

我們餵了貓咪真的被很多人罵甚至被指責這樣的愛心是沒有用的
更難聽的是說，本以為樂園上幾乎年齡偏低，以為沒有什麼希望
走過數家動物醫院跟打過無數通電話給所有動物協會，
都沒有人願意幫忙....
還各騎著腳踏車沿路怕貓咪顛玻，晚上還其到迷路被家人打電話來罵...
掏出非常大的資金在貓咪身上


*如果這些貓咪最後還是走上安樂死，那就真的沒有意義了....*

感謝所有願意幫助他們的朋友
就算不能養也沒有關係，只要你們把訊息告訴其他人
這篇樓頂會及時放上貓咪所有的認養狀況
請大家不時的回來留意狀況後繼續宣傳出去
*助我跟龍一臂之力吧*

好啦，我要先去安慰龍了"

他居然說 [他願意跪下+鞠躬來感謝大家阿]  汗....
我看大家順便回文安慰他吧XD

----------


## 步

拍拍,龍龍.那那辛苦了...


看到琥珀的照片,第一反射動作:噴鼻血W

*為什麼要拋棄這麼可愛的生物?*


難道出一張罵嘴就可以拯救生命嗎?說生命是*無價*的...騙誰阿.


我也想在我能付出之下幫忙,
整理了一個不讓大人發現的地方和六樓(十幾年後才發現是空的)

不過,我也只能短暫...我也想要永久期限.

可是就是沒辦法...嘆嘆嘆

----------


## 呆虎鯨

龍龍別哭＝Ｗ＝／（拍拍

　　是說那岐～我有私信給你了
　　等你的回音

　　有心，還要能夠去做才有用（點頭

----------


## 喵咪貓

路邊的狗狗貓貓都很可愛

可是為什麼 人養了牠又要棄養牠呢？

又是為了什麼去養牠？

跟人炫耀？還是跟流行？

常常電影一上映

人就跟著養狗

但是一陣子之後就知道了

一堆棄犬 而且都是有品種的狗

真不知道該說什麼


最近看了狗狗的十個約定的小說

裡面說到 "請不要不理我，你有很多的朋友，但我就只有你一個"

看到這裡就覺得好辛酸


喔，有離題（轟


救牠們一點都不愚蠢

棄養的人才是最不負責任的


尤其居然還是把沒有辦法獨立生存的小孩丟在路邊


缺德


那那跟龍龍加油喔！

剛剛瞧了 明天要去採購用品（轟

這樣下禮拜就可以接小貓了^^

（話說，最近才剛把部落格名稱改成貓的育兒室 怎麼覺得有預言 + 貼切 到？ 哈）

----------


## 諾藍

來幫忙推廣一下...

我會盡全力來幫那大和龍龍大推廣的~...

還有希望~...

不要放棄~...

大家加油~...

----------


## 平川野

很遺憾我馬在大陸,不然馬是不介意寢室再多一張嘴的~(上星期才收留了一直流浪
小狗狗,朋友揀回來的,似乎是當初當禮物送情人的後來分手了就不要了)

其實被那岐和龍揀到的小貓還算幸運,馬在今年6月也揀過一只小貓,看起來才出生
沒多久,躺在停在馬打的店面門口的汽車的輪胎下面,馬剛把它抱出來時它還有些害
怕,但隨後就很放心的躺在馬懷裏了,它骨瘦如柴,身上很髒,垃圾,淤泥等等滿身都
是,更糟糕的是還在腹瀉,馬帶它回去後第二天就帶它去茺物醫院,但下午去看時還
是沒有救過來,醫生一開始就說這只小貓大概出生沒多久就被遺棄了,營養不良又有
腹瀉,所以救過來的希望不大,但馬卻認爲當時如果自己一直陪在它身邊或許它能挺
過來也說不定,最後馬帶回了它的遺體,葬在寢室的後山,現在想起還覺得心酸,雖然
當時也的確哭了... ...現在這四只小貓至少還有生命,還有能讓我們爲它們爭取幸福
生活的時間緩沖.

兩位的努力絕對不是愚蠢的,當初那位醫生也對馬說了"你好心也要有個限度."這樣
的話,但馬一點也不後悔做了這樣的事情,雖然那次最後沒能把那只小貓救回來(馬
到現在都還耿耿於懷是不是因爲當時沒有陪在它身邊給它鼓勵),馬明白他們所說的
愛心是愚蠢的是什麽意思:流浪狗棄貓這個世界上滿大街都是,你能救的過來嗎?馬
現在就說:不能~!但我至少能幫助我看到的~!

馬相信有這樣想法的不是馬一個,所以,兩位請繼續努力加油,馬會爲小貓們祈禱,將
這個消息傳出讓大家都知道的,相信小貓們一定能有自己溫暖幸福的歸宿.(打這篇
回複的時候,那只小狗狗正精力十足的咬馬的褲腳,所以馬更加相信,這一定能實現)

----------


## DarkWolf

雖然我家不能養貓

但是我可以幫忙宣傳

我也不希望小貓被安樂死

各位加油唷!

----------


## 白狼 小舞

一可以上線就看到了這篇~真的很想參加接力~可是...  :Crying or Very sad:  

哀~心有餘而力不足~的感覺真差~

小舞很想要支援~但是...身不由己阿~

龍籠加油~那那加油~大家一起加油~

為了無辜的生命努力吧~生命無價~  :Wink:

----------


## 雷

我們家可以收養貓  但沒辦法在短時間內收養複數隻以上的貓咪
(家裡有12隻狗加上3隻貓啊~~(吐血)

我很想幫忙收養琥珀...
但一個禮拜前才收養了一隻小黑貓...
光是把小黑貓抱回家就被罵的要死了"(拼了自己的命和父母爭執  才能養黑貓的
...毫無機會可以領養琥珀ˊAˋ....

只能祝福琥珀能早點找到可以收養他的人囉:3
我無能為力Orz...

那那、龍龍加油喔!!!
雖然我幫不上什麼忙Orz...(倒

----------


## 若葉

~"~儘管我家禁止再養寵物....

知道這件事情的當天...為了這件事情跑去跟家裡的人商量。

再三的拜託都沒有用T^T

你們要加油了T^T
我精神上支持你們"

----------


## 那岐

感謝狼之樂園所有參與以及支持與宣傳的獸友們，
還有貓咪論壇網友的協助、大安區"幸福動物醫院"的協助之下
三隻小幼喵都已經有了愛他們的人了，非常感謝各位。

感謝
喵咪貓收養小灰貓小E
貓咪論壇芙蘿拉網友接棒小花貓S
幸福動物醫院客人收養小橘子貓小H
J.C.  狼王白牙的瘋狂贊助   (兩獸：根本是被你陷害的!!)
呆虎鯨灑血捐款小朋友一張
以上的實質奉獻，在下與龍龍誠心感謝


目前還有一隻3個月大的貓    琥珀    需要找一個愛他的家人，請大家不要放棄繼續努力喔

----------


## 雷

琥珀有被收養的希望了QWQ"""
我班上有人說或許可以收養他~
(但是...那那或龍龍可以南下嗎?(汗)

詳情我有寄私信給你囉
請過目xD"

----------


## 那岐

> 琥珀有被收養的希望了QWQ"""
> 我班上有人說或許可以收養他~
> (但是...那那或龍龍可以南下嗎?(汗)
> 
> 詳情我有寄私信給你囉
> 請過目xD"


msn說明嚕

詳細我們還可以再談。

----------


## 獠也

希望各位好主人能好好的對待生命喔~

小貓們的貓生(人生!?)就交給你們這些好主人啦!!!


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

龖不要哭...



總之........

各位愛心接棒的大大們您辛苦啦!!!

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~

希望琥珀 可以得到主人的懷抱
希望這次能順利成功\r

也希望那歧跟龍龍  能好好休息
身體要顧好  救別的生物 要先顧好自己
不然雞皮想 動物們也會很傷心

你們做了件好事

救動物不是愚蠢的

----------


## 路歐里

唔.....唔啊.....好感動...QxQ
兩位都好偉大！！
狼版的大家太棒了阿！！
雖然小路也很想幫忙......
可是路娘剛剛貌似說什麼也不答應.......
抱歉喔....只能在後面替你們加油ˊˋ



> 馬明白他們所說的 
> 愛心是愚蠢的是什麽意思:流浪狗棄貓這個世界上滿大街都是,你能救的過來嗎?馬 
> 現在就說:不能~!但我至少能幫助我看到的~!


看到這些話莫名的激動啊......
小路也認同啊！！
那些說法感覺是為了讓自己接受而找的理由....←如果說的太過分的話抱歉....((鞠躬.....

祝小貓能找到好主人！

----------

